# Breadcrumbs at the BOTTOM



## Hijo (Sep 1, 2011)

Any chance of getting breadcrumb links at the bottom of a page of posts (already one at the top)? You have to scroll all the way up to go back to a forum after reading a long lists of posts.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Good idea, thanks. We are actually working on a redesign right now. I will request that feature.


----------

